# Show us your ... headlight and beam pattern



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let see your headlights and beam pattern ! i would like to see what everyone is running.

ill post mine up later


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your just rubbing it in cause you got those one-of-a-kind headlights... haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your just rubbing it in cause you got those one-of-a-kind headlights... haha


no !


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> ill post mine up later


LIU... no need to do that since those pics have been posted on like 100 other occasions.

btw... im runnin stock heads and fogs baby!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> LIU... no need to do that since those pics have been posted on like 100 other occasions.
> 
> btw... im runnin stock heads and fogs baby!


:showpics:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> no !



I CALL BS!!!!!

BS


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> I CALL BS!!!!!
> 
> BS


 :thumbdwn: :fluffy:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

here are my lights.... all OEM


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=32878

Seth


----------

